# Diarrhea in flock



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

I have a flock of 18 3 month old chickens. They were hatchery bought and vaccinated. They are in a large coop and house. We are on property that hasn't had chickens on it in years. Their house and coop are new. They are eating started and get grit and oyster shells. They look very healthy Infact they look much older. The problem is most seem to keep diarrhea. What can I do? I have already wormed them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Diarrhea does not mean infection in chckens . Chickens both poo and pee at once, when the wether is hot and they are drinking more water their poop/pee is watery / diarrhea.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

That makes me feel better. They looked so healthy but their poo looked runny and the shavings under the roost looked like there was a lot of liquid. Thank you!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Just make sure there's no blood in their poo. Watery bloody poo is usually coccidia. The hatchery I got my chicks from had that listed as an "extra" option for vaccination and people who use medicated grower feed won't have a problem with it but if you have them on unmedicated you can sometimes catch it. I took in some cats with it once and whew... never did figure out where it came from but thank God chickens are easier to treat than cats!  Good luck!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Could always snap a pic or two of some poopies.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

There is no blood at all. Speaking if pictures I can't upload from my iPhone for some reason. 
It isn't just this forum it also won't let me upload to a goat forum I get. I am thinking it has to do with my phone since it is two different forms. 
It says I am not authorized to upload and says it may not be my account, then threatens me!
Sent email to admin. of goat forum he suggested deleting and re-uploading but that didn't work.
So, I'll keep working on it. I want to post pics of my flock. 
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Chicks-Kids said:


> There is no blood at all. Speaking if pictures I can't upload from my iPhone for some reason.
> It isn't just this forum it also won't let me upload to a goat forum I get. I am thinking it has to do with my phone since it is two different forms.
> It says I am not authorized to upload and says it may not be my account, then threatens me!
> Sent email to admin. of goat forum he suggested deleting and re-uploading but that didn't work.
> ...


I belong to thegoatspot as well! Funny. My iPhone causes no problems!


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Really! I can't figure out the problem.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicks-Kids said:


> Really! I can't figure out the problem. dde1e


Are you selecting the "plus" symbol?


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

No it was supposed to be a sad face! Guess that's not working either!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie, first timer, 8 chicks who are now about 10-11 weeks. When they were little, and I didn't know if they needed grit or not yet, and the grit from the farm supply place seemed a bit large, so I gave them a small bowl of sand, and they went nuts over it. Their poo got firm and sand-colored. Their new pen has a large patch of sand now, in addition to regular grit. They love them both. I make sure the water never goes dry (have a 1 gallon, bucket-turned-on-side style waterer now). The firm poo really pleases me. Now if I can just get the starlings to stop pooing on my car, wish they would visit my sandpile!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Those darned starlings! I can't stand them! I was pleased to find a nest of them had fallen off of the garage and the babies all died. It's better than having to shoot them!  My chickens use the sand in my dirt for scratch too and they really like it. It's fun for them to take a dust bath in too!


----------

